# Good sit!



## Sixstardanes (Jan 3, 2008)

Thought I'd share some pixs of our guy Saber sitting... a trick that we've been working on for a couple weeks.

I'm pleased how well he's doing.

















Saber with Eagle

His treat of choice for this trick are Nilla Wafers.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 3, 2008)

How cute





how do you train him to sit?


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh My Gosh ! How cute ! I love that first pic , talk about puppy dog eyes ! He is adorable


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 3, 2008)

eagles ring farm said:


> How cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First I started with bringing him into the house and giving him treats there..

then got him use to the daybed in the livingroom by having him 'target' (stand on) it with his front hooves.

Once he could tell the bed was sturdy I backed him up against it and gave him treats.

He offered to put his rump on it and he was treated and praised more as I repeated 'good sit'.

From that tried him on the low trundle mattress we have and he took to that quickly too

so I got him on the mattress then and placed my arm behind his rear legs and requested he back up

_(I should mention Saber had sat in my lap on his own once prior to doing all this)_

Saber folds his rear legs up nicely and I helped sort of ease his rear down onto the soft mattress.

After he was doing that well he sat in my lap again on his own so I moved him to a flat surface and onto the deck which both he does very well with.

Here is a link to some pixs from him learning his sit

http://www.6stardanes.com/househorse.html

Saber is still is dependant on my arm to help guide him into a sit but once in it he holds it well.

I have vids of him on youtube. My account name there is 6stardanes if you are interested in looking.

Saber is a willing & smart stallion so more than likely this is just the start of his trick learning.

He also jumps up into and rides in our van like one of our dogs.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks so much for the hints training

he is just so cute I love it


----------



## twister (Jan 3, 2008)

Saber is awesome, I love him





Yvonne


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks





While I've had horses before Saber is my hubby & my 1st 'tricyle'.

He was a birthday gift from my hubby last year....

of course it was a "you find the one you want" gift.

Saber has definately added much love, enjoyment & laughter to our household...

as well as inspiration as I'm a stay at home critter mom/artist.

Here are a few pieces inspired by Saber


----------



## Bonny (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh My Gosh! That has to be one of the cutest things I have ever seen!!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 4, 2008)

That second picture made me laugh out loud (happy!). He just looks like SUCH a ham



I mean, talk about a smug "I know I'm being cute" expression


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks





Yeah I like that pix too.


----------



## Jill (Jan 4, 2008)

I didn't see your artwork at first! I love love love it!!!! You are very talented


----------



## Marty (Jan 4, 2008)

You are my kind of horse owner


----------



## tnovak (Jan 4, 2008)

What a ham!!!!!


----------



## Charlene (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty said:


> You are my kind of horse owner


DITTO THAT!!!!!!

marty, get outta my head, i need it today! OH!


----------



## babygoose (Jan 4, 2008)

I am in love with your Saber! He is soooo cute! I am just startinf to do some clicker training with my little adopted Harry and I think I will try to teach him that eventually. Thanks for sharing those pictures, they made my day. And for the training tips too.


----------



## Reble (Jan 4, 2008)

Love this one, I am hoping to do some tricks in the summer with my little Rowdy.






Saber with Eagle


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, I love the artwork! You are very talented. Do you take commissions?

Leia


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 4, 2008)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Wow, I love the artwork! You are very talented. Do you take commissions?


Thank you. Yes I do if interested just pm me.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's a lil video of Saber sitting with our harl Eagle.


----------

